

SkyMall Lands in Bankruptcy as In-Flight Shopping Changes - tshtf
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-23/skymall-lands-in-bankruptcy-as-in-flight-shopping-habits-change.html

======
paulhauggis
I'm not surprised.

They are overpriced and never changed with the times.

